# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  ما هي أفضل طبعة بداية المجتهد ونهاية المقتصد

## بياض اللون

السلام عليكم أبحث عن أفضل طبعة بداية المجتهد ونهاية المقتصد لابن رشد وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## مولاي أحمد بن محمد أمناي

أفضل طبعاتها طبعة دار السعادة

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> أفضل طبعاتها طبعة دار السعادة


ْهناك طبعة لعلها أفضل طبعات هذا الكتاب ، علق عليها فضيلة الشيخ السيد سابق صاحب فقه السنة وقدمت لها بنت الشاطئ ، ولكن لا يحضرني دارالنشر .

----------


## أبو عبد المهيمن السلفي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
يوجد تحقيق الأخ صبحي الحلاق وهي جيدة كما قال الشيخ الوائلي في شرحه عليه وتزكيته للتحقيق من جهة ضبط النسخة فقط وأما في تخريج الأحاديث فأحسن طبعة للغماري وطبعة الحلاق مكتبة ابن تيمية

----------


## أبو عبد المهيمن السلفي

فالأحسن الجمع بين هاتين الطبعتين

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> يوجد تحقيق الأخ صبحي الحلاق وهي جيدة كما قال الشيخ الوائلي في شرحه عليه وتزكيته للتحقيق من جهة ضبط النسخة فقط وأما في تخريج الأحاديث فأحسن طبعة للغماري وطبعة الحلاق مكتبة ابن تيمية


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .
لعلك أخي الفاضل تقصد بطبعة الغماري :
الهداية في تخريج أحاديث البداية ، لأبي الفيض أحمد بن الصديق الغماري التي طبعت في دار عالم الكتب - بيروت بتحقيق يوسف عبد الرحمن مرعشلي وعدنان علي شلاق . في ثمان مجلدات ، وطبع معها بأعلى الصفحات بداية المجتهد .
إن كان كذلك فقد اعتمد المحققان على متن بداية المجتهد المطبوع في المطبعة الأميرية بالقاهرة في مجلدين سنة 1347هـ .

وللفائدة : هناك طبعة أخرى غير ما ذكر الإخوة صدرت عن دار الكتب العلمية - بيروت بتحقيق عادل أحمد عبد الموجود وعلي محمد معوض ، في ستة مجلدات. وقد سرقا كتاب الهداية للغماري ووضعاه بالحاشية دون عزو ، وهي كطبعات دار الكتب العلمية الأصل فيها أنها سيئة .

----------


## أبو عبد المهيمن السلفي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الأخ المشرف علي أحمد عبد الباقي جزاك الله عني خير الجزاء على هذه الفوائد والدرر

----------


## عبدالرحمن الملا محمود

*فما أحسن النُّسخ الرقمية؟

هل توجد على الشبكة إحدى هذه الطبَعات المُرتضاة؟

رَحِمَكم الله*

----------


## غريب39

> *فما أحسن النُّسخ الرقمية؟
> هل توجد على الشبكة إحدى هذه الطبَعات المُرتضاة؟
> رَحِمَكم الله*


 . . . لعلك تجد ما يرضيك ويسرك هـنا.

----------


## الورد الزاهر

*بداية المُجتهد ونهاية المُقتصد
من أفضل الطَّبعات طبعة السَّعادة ، وأما الطَّبعات الجديدة فطبعة صبحي حلاق لا بأس بها . 
المحدث عبدالكريم الخضير وفقه الله*

----------


## روضة المحب

الأخوة يقولون هناك طبعة ابن حزم تحقيق ماجد الحموي وهي طبعة ممتازة

----------


## ابن تيميـة

أفضل الطبعات التي اطلعت عليها ولما تصدر بعد هي الطبعة التي يقوم على تحقيقها د/محمدعابدالجابري . نظرا للعدد المخطوطات التي اعتمد عليها من جهة , ولإفادته من الطبعات السابقة في تعليقاته وحكمه على الأحاديث .


والله من وراء القصد .

----------


## محب مصري

وما رأيكم في طبعة دار السلام ففيها تتمات مهمة من عزو الأقوال و الأحاديث و تبيين مواضع الوهم وهي للدكتور عبد الله العبادي

فما رأيكم فيها ؟

ويا ليت أحدا يصف لنا طبعة الشيخ ماجد الحموي فقد قرأت له تعليقاته علي أبي شجاع وأغنت طبعته  عن كل طبعة غيرها فهل الحال في بداية المجتهد هكذا؟

----------


## علي الطنطاوي

طبعة دار ابن حزم التي قام عليها / ماجد الحموي ، طبعت في أربعة أجزاء ، وقد طبعت عام 1416هـ .
وقد تميزت بعدة مميزات :
* تخريج الأحاديث بشكل مختصر .
* نسبة الأقوال إلى أصحابها ، وخاصة عند وقوع الخطأ .
* ذكر مذهب الإمام أحمد فكثيراً ما كان يغفله المؤلف .
وعلى العموم ، فهو ليس كتحقيقه على متن أبي شجاع ، بل هو أخصر بكثير ، ولكنه في غاية الروعة .

----------


## ليلى الراشدي

من فضلكم أريد تحميل بداية المجتهد

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

> من فضلكم أريد تحميل بداية المجتهد


حمل من هنا:
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=37973
وشرحه من هنا:
شرح بداية المجتهد ونهاية المقتصد وبهامشه السبيل المرشد
من هنا:
http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=3129

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....E3%CC%CA%E5%CF

----------


## سعيدالأثري

الأخوة الأعزاء شكر الله لكم
نريد *طبعة دار ابن حزم التي حققها الأستاذ ماجد الحموي
فمن يرفعها لنا؟ رفع الله قدره في الدنيا، ودرجته في الآخرة*

----------

